# Population Genetics > mtDNA Haplogroups > H >  Is anyone else showing up as just H2?

## Kaizi

Hi,

This is my first post on here so i'm sorry if there is another thread i should be in somewhere!

Mum's showing up as H2. Just wondering if anyone else has any interesting articles etc...

Maternal line is from Oxfordshire, England dating back to the late 1600's at least.

----------


## Ckovamiracle1

Yes my mother daughter and brother are all H2 on 23&me tested as of Jan 1 2018

----------


## Ckovamiracle1

My maternal line goes back 4 generations in the USA to 1850 and then Norway (Inger Serine Tollaksdatter) earliest known name however date of birth is unknown.

----------


## Ckovamiracle1

Are you on ancestry?

----------

